# Is there a line?



## LNWXO

Hey!

My sister is around 9-10dpo. Can you see what I see?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint when I zoom in. Good luck :)


----------



## Grateful12

I see something very faint!


----------



## DobbyForever

I see something faint as well FXed for her


----------



## LNWXO

She took another this eve and definitely looks like progression. Praying this one sticks. I’ve had 9 miscarriages and so far her ttc journey has been very similar to mine :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks darker. 
I'm so sorry for both your losses :hugs:


----------



## LNWXO

What’s everyone’s thoughts? Not sure any more x


----------

